

Mark Zuckerberg and VCs Invest $100M in Startup Elementary School - claywm
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-04/mark-zuckerberg-and-silicon-valley-vcs-invest-100-million-in-a-startup-elementary-school

======
davidiach
"The country ranks 14th—below Russia and other developed nations—in a Pearson
study on global math, science, reading, literacy and graduation rates. One
reason for that is a lack of funding for public schools, something Ventilla's
hot tech startup no longer needs to worry about."

I don't know the details, but does Russia have better funded schools than the
US? Or what does the author try to say by highlighting Russia as being better
than the US at education?

------
jroseattle
"Tuition costs about $21,000 a year..."

I love the incentive and ambition, but $21k/year makes this inaccessible to
the kids and families this would most benefit.

Maybe the long-term plan is to scale in order to bring costs down? Can anyone
shed some light on this?

~~~
sukilot
It solves one the problems in the most important class of problems in the
world: inconveniences facing young wealthy residents of Northern California.

------
grandalf
I want to do this kind of thing for urban schools. Anyone interested in
collaborating please let me know.

~~~
masterminding
That's what I was just thinking.

------
tiffanyricks
Startup Elementary sounds great because entrepreneurship does start young. I
like that this environment will encourage young kids to pursue their dreams.
Hopefully it doesn’t lead to young entrepreneurs quitting school to follow
dreams. LOL! Just Kidding…

------
sukilot
Private schools are now called "startup" school?

------
cdnsteve
Would like to see this mirrored in Canada.

